# Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?



## Brassenkönig (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
ich war gestern am Forellensee angeln und da konnte ich wie immer beobachten, wie die Forellen aus dem Wasser sprangen. Ich wollte euch mal fragen, warum die Forellen eingentlich immer aus dem Wasser springen. Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## fisch1989 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?*

entweder sie jagen mücken und andere insekten die über der wasseroberfläche schwirren oder sie wollen anderen forellen zeigen das an dem platz futter ist (stand so in der angelwoche)


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?*



> entweder sie jagen mücken und andere insekten die über der wasseroberfläche schwirren oder sie wollen anderen forellen zeigen das an dem platz futter ist (stand so in der angelwoche)


:q :q :q nich alles glauben was andere schreiben (auch in Fachzeitschriften stimmt nich alles) 

Sagen wir einfach, sie machens halt, aber warum??? 
Eigentlich ne berechtigte Frage## ich weiß nur das nich nur Teichforellen springen, jede andere Forelle in egal welchem Gewässer springt, manche mehr andere weniger

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## nikmark (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?*

Ja richtig,
ich habe am letzten Ansitz bei uns am Hengsteysee, dort wo Lenne und Ruhr zusammenfliessen, mehrere Forellen springen sehen. Es war warm (!!!) und ich denke, sie waren auf Oberflächenköder aus  :m 
Es hat aber mit Sicherheit nichtsmit der Örtlichkeit "Forellenpuff" zu tun. Sie springen halt    

Nikmark


----------



## ThomasRö (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?*

Ich weis, dass Karpfen springen um Bakterien und Verpilzungen am Bauch los zu werden. Die Karpfen jagen also nicht nach Insekten. Ob es bei Forellen genauso ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute aber dass sie nach Insekten jagen.


----------



## Buntbarsch (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen im Forellensee?*

Also da man Forellen ja auch gut auf Fliege fangen kann denk ich auch mal dass sie an der Oberfläche Insekten jagen.


----------

